# Slingshot of the Month - Dec 2013 - Nominations



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Slingshot of The Month - December 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN NOVEMBER*


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It is my pleasure to nominate Quarterinmynose's "Done and Done". A slingshot made to incorporate pieces of a special desk plaque to honor a marine.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27444-done-and-done/


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

This one stands out to me... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28030-yew-flat-band-shooter/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This one hardly needs an explanation. It is simply EXCEPTIONAL!!!!!! Way to go Tom! You have an excellent design on the frame, but my favorite part of this slingshot is how well you balanced the inlay complexity and color. Not to much of anything. It is JUST RIGHT!!! 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27823-ninja-tac-from-scarfacetom/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Frankenfork!!! by Jeff Lazerface. Great design and execution. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27543-frankenfork-its-a-killer/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to nominate Can-Openers Boy-King, which can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27488-the-boy-king/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month I would like to nominate an awesome carved slingshot. Bob Fionda's Isis! A truly piece of art! The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27943-isis-inspired-by-giants/
























Good Luck Bob!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

There really were so many great slingshots made last month that it would be impossible for me to choose one to nominate, if it were not for a true favorite of mine.

I nominate Bob Fionda's tribute to Picasso, "Monk". All of the photos can be seen here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27418-monk-a-tribute-to-picasso/

Here are a few pictures of Monk.



































Good luck Bob!!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

I wuld like to nominate this natural yew beauty









more pics here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28055-oh-yew-are-so/


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

My nomination for November goes out to ash for the wonderful natural he made from a deadfall olive branch. Excellent carving and finishing brought out a lot of character and details. Amazing, this is a remarkable piece of art!

Link to the orignial post: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27539-fiona-the-olive/





























For higher resolution click on the pictures.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to nominate S.S.slinger's walnut warrior! 

Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27766-walnut-warrior/


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to nominate!!

*-Flicks-*

*The SilverBunny*


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Eggy's getting pretty good at this slingshot lark and here's the one I like best:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27440-jazzed-up-ash/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Btoon's "Zebrano Y Shooter". There is a fair dang of awesome going on in this one, some of it subtle, and some right out at you. I also like that such an established laminator can step back and show us the awesome of a good straight up board cut(with some laminated Jazz spice for flavor)










Originally posted here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27417-zebrano-y-shooter-for-can-opener/


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

I nominate AnTrAxX's Spine. Of course i do... logical consequences.

You find it here: Secret Slingshot Santa 2013 - Gift Showcase.





  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 05




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013


__
1











  








Secret Santa 2013 from AnTrAxX 04




__
NoForkHit


__
Nov 27, 2013












  








AnTrAxX&#39;s Spine




__
NoForkHit


__
Dec 4, 2013












  








AnTrAxX&#39;s Spine




__
NoForkHit


__
Dec 4, 2013


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

My nomination this month is for Quercusuber's "Duende".

Posted on the 3rd of november, It can be found here: htpp://slingshotforum.com/topic/27407-slingshot-duende/?hl=duende

A lot of beautiful slingshots have been made by many members this month, mostly wonderful, and it was really hard to choose only one.

"Duende" is cool and must be a special one in the huge Quercusuber production.

Good luck Hugo, good luck all! :banana:

Bob.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright folks, just a reminder....... unfortunately I had to delete 2 nominations so far because they were slingshots made in December. The first nom I deleted was iindividual's nomination of E~Shot's Black and Yellow. That slingshot was made in December. The second one I had to delete was TentacleToast's nomination of Metropolicity's Gibbon Slingshot... Made in December..... Once again folks, we are nominating slingshots MADE IN NOVEMBER... I know it is confusing but you can do it. Feel free to re-nominate a qualifying slingshot!  ALSO, I am deleting any and all comments from the nomination thread. Please post all comments in the discussion thread folks, once again, you can do it  (to be said in the Rob Schneider voice from The Waterboy Movie)


----------



## Fury (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope I do this right. This is my first nomination.

I would like to nominate my friend BC-Slinger. I really like this one in real life the shape and finish turned out perfect.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27743-purpleheart-otf-with-palmswell/?hl=+purple%20+heart


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I nominate Oetzis Laminated Duo, because of the awesome shape, the nice use of natural materials, the shiny finishing, the outstanding craftmansship and, and, and...

These combination of woods reminds me of earth and fire...fantastic.

Good luck, mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I would like to nominate this shooter by Flippinout (along with "help" from his sons).

A beautiful piece of work with a great story to go along with it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm nominating BPR's "Super Duper Lead Shooter".

Love this thing!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27448-a-superduper-lead-shooter/


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I've liked Metropolicity's designs for a while now. Always experimenting and improving and, better yet, shearing the process with all of us. So I am proud to nominate an exceptional beauty of his Capuchin model, the *Metro Grade Cocobolo Capuchin*!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27790-metro-grade-cocobolo-capuchin/










And good luck to all the nominees!


----------

